# What is causing this?



## tryguy2011 (Feb 22, 2011)

My camera doesnt get good pics with lights on, so no pics. The top part of the plant stopped producing trichomes, the rest is fine. All the hairs on the top have turned. I have been touching this bud alot, and this is the only one like that, i am guessing me touching caused this. Can touching the bud cause any kind of problems mentioned?


----------



## tryguy2011 (Feb 22, 2011)

Is touching buds going to effect yield at alll? i think i am having some signs of damage, i think its because of touching it alot.


----------



## Melvan (Feb 22, 2011)

Just in case this isn't a joke, keep your hands off the buds, no reason to touch them.

Didn't your mother tell you you could go blind from that?


----------



## Irish (Feb 22, 2011)

maybe he's already blind?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 22, 2011)

NO..it cant my friend...How far into 12/12 is this plant?..when lights cause issues with pics..with me its usually the HPS...I use the force flash on cam and hold camera level with light..or simply take the plant outside the grow area and take pic...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## kaotik (Feb 22, 2011)

how far along is this plant?


----------



## tryguy2011 (Feb 22, 2011)

going into the sixth week of flower, and the lights are less than 12 inches from the top


----------



## Melvan (Feb 22, 2011)

Stoner!


----------



## Ranek Icewalker (Feb 22, 2011)

something similar happened to me, i believe it was caused from the light being too close and burning the top of the plant, it actually got hot enough that it burnt the pistils off.

What Size is your light? you may need to just back it off the top of the plant a  little.


----------



## proto (Feb 22, 2011)

if they have stopped forming it may be the heat but if you are really manhandling the plant you can break the trichs off. i try not to touch the actual bud at all unless i really need to.


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2011)

tryguy2011 said:
			
		

> My camera doesnt get good pics with lights on, so no pics. The top part of the plant stopped producing trichomes, the rest is fine. All the hairs on the top have turned. I have been touching this bud alot, and this is the only one like that, i am guessing me touching caused this. Can touching the bud cause any kind of problems mentioned?



:confused2:.. _"touching"_ squeezing can certainly cause damage to the pistils, making them "turn",  
  Just keep yer 'tongs' off the buds until they are dried cured and ready to smoke


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 23, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> NO..it cant my friend...How far into 12/12 is this plant?..when lights cause issues with pics..with me its usually the HPS...I use the force flash on cam and hold camera level with light..or simply take the plant outside the grow area and take pic...take care and be safe:bolt::bong:



HPS is almost always causing an orange hue to all my photos, and any other photos I've seen in flowering rooms under HPS... You can sometimes catch them at a particular angle and pics will be good, or, just take them out and snap your pics... Use the macro setting on your camera (if it's a cheapo like mine), takes a bit of sturdiness, but gets great details for those trichrome shots! As far as touching the buds, the oils on your skin will interfere with trichrome production, and destroy the delicate hairs on the calyx's. hairs turning isn't that great of a deal, wanna watch the trichromes though... Try throwing a low wattage UV-B lamp in your grow room and see if that'll work... You may notice some signs of stress like what looks like burns on some of the fans, normal, the plant will produce more trichromes to protect itself from the "sunburn". If you've touched it a lot (and sounds like you have) may be best just to leave her alone! Not sure trichrome production will initiate again!


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

Heat, maybe?


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL

"Im beating up my plants and they are not growing???"

GET YOUR HANDS OFF! YOU ARE RUBBING OFF THE THC! YES YOU ARE KILLING THEM. I have never needed to touch them


----------



## Roddy (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL, I have a NO TOUCHING sign in my bud room.


----------



## OGKushman (Feb 24, 2011)

^^^:rofl:


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

As far as i am concerned, touching can probably cause damage to the buds, and leads to the destruction of delicate hairs on calyx's. So you must keep your hands away from the buds until they are ready to smoke.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 10, 2011)

ronnie77 said:
			
		

> As far as i am concerned, touching can certainly cause damage to the pistils, making them "turn", Just keep your hands off the buds until they are dried cured and ready to smoke. GET YOUR HANDS OFF!!
> YOU ARE KILLING THEM. I have never needed to touch them.


ronnie, i believe he has this handled by now...(handled lol) 

Did u mean to plagerize my post or did u mis-quote it?  Not a big deal...

WELCOME!


----------

